# Watch Photography - How to and Examples



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

New to me and found in a very round about way...

Home Page - Click on 'Photograph'


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi Mike,

I can't find any menus on this site


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Nice photos and even a page on photo tips. Good find. Don't you just hate rich guys??


----------



## Justin (Oct 6, 2003)

What the














?


----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

Stan said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> I can't find any menus on this site


Stan,

Look at the 6 "links" under the picture of the dog:

Watches

Photograph

Tracy

Danny

Maggie

Home

Photograph Page Linkp

Watches Link

Not sure whick browser you're using but they show up fine on Netscape 7.1


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Ahhh... THAT's the problem. I saw them fine, but I usually use Mozilla Firebird. I just went there with IE and didn't see the links. No wonder they were confused.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks guys,

It looks like good old IE 6 is being a bit of an arse again.


----------

